# Suggestions on moving to Italy



## Germano (Jun 11, 2011)

We are looking to initially get a holiday (vacation) home in Italy. My family is from Abruzzo but when I look at houses/apartments I love the style of Tuscany houses.

I'm looking for suggestions on where to buy based on our desires:

We are looking for a house with the following constraints:

- We love the Adriatic sea and would like to be more more than 1 hour away. Less than 10 minutes drive is ideal.
- We love the ancient villages and prefer to live in an apartment in one of these villages.
- If not an apartment then something close to town but house/villa with great views.

We are conflicted because we love the way towns in Tuscany and Umbria look (the Abruzzo towns seem more run-down and seem to always require construction) but we love Abruzzo because of family history and love to be close to the sea.

Suggestions?


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

Germano said:


> We are looking to initially get a holiday (vacation) home in Italy. My family is from Abruzzo but when I look at houses/apartments I love the style of Tuscany houses.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on where to buy based on our desires:
> 
> ...


well i would say from colonella to guilianova if you pick one of the alta towns you will find they are not run down or indeed dismal with views over the adriatic .. mosciano san angelo just inland or notaresco.. well restored and lively small towns within ten minutes of the beaches ...

i would suggest as well your budget in these areas will give you a lot more choice and the weather will allow you to spend a lot more time...

if you add to that the distance from the main rome airports is at max a 2 hour drive... its also very convenient

i agree there are many areas when you go inland that reflect a harder side of mountain life here but the beauty of Abruzzo to my mind is that variety


----------



## Germano (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for your response. That's exactly what I am looking for. I hope you don't mind but I have some additional questions.

Firstly, it sounds like you are mentioning places in the Teramo region of Abruzzo. It looks beautiful.

In looking at properties, I see lots of villas, lots of places needing restoration, but very few if any apartments in old historic towns which are full restored and have great views of both the mountains and the sea. 

I'm looking at sites like this for places:

property-italy.immobiliare.it/Teramo/properties_for_sale-Teramo.html

I probably have less than 300,000 Euro to spend. I see some beautiful villas with great views, but I really wanted to be closer (if not in) and ancient historic town - one where you can walk the streets to get food and meet people.

Can you comment on this please?


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

*andiamo in Abruzzo*

If feasible, I would buy a place in the same village as my relatives. Your quest to be within 30 minutes of the Adriatic is helpful. This is where the jobs are and where the young Italians want to live which will make it much easier in the future should/when you want to sell up. That said, my two favorite towns in the Teramo Province are Torricella Sicura (very near and walkable to Teramo) and Controguerra (closer to the beach and home of the best Abruzzo wines). Let me know if you have ? re Teramo Province.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

Germano said:


> Thank you so much for your response. That's exactly what I am looking for. I hope you don't mind but I have some additional questions.
> 
> Firstly, it sounds like you are mentioning places in the Teramo region of Abruzzo. It looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


whilst agreeing with stefano on his two choices i also think places like giulianova alta offer choices too ... am glad to see someone actually wanting to live in close proximity to Italians and have a life here ... 

you have placed a link to a site which is what i call a generic property site.. in the sense that it charges agents for advertising and often many of the properties are either not for sale any more or have many agencies involved with prices a bit higher say for the fact that costs need to be covered...

if you would like to send a message with details will be happy to email you and chat a bit more about places to look... 

i do only really have an interest in the teramo province although i enjoy all of Abruzzo but i like this area for several two reasons .. it has the best connections to all the airports.. its the only Abruzzo province with no class 1 seismic areas.. aside from pescara which for me is too busy it has an excellent feeling of life going on.. both in winter and summer..


----------



## GETSTUCKIN (Jun 14, 2011)

if you come further south to puglia with local airport brindisi...you can never be any further than 35mins from sea. we are in s.vito dei normanni brindisi 10mins nature reserve beaches 15mins airport , great expat community of americans, scots, irish, english germans, and now dutch. with your budget you can buy 2 villas. here is where the italians holiday the climate will allow you so many more months that the weather permits you to enjoy the region. this february 22 degrees. we are on the adriatic and have a villa to sell .


----------

